# Vetrofen worked for us!



## Kezza (5 May 2010)

I tried my pony on Vetrofen, started with a loading dose of 2 sachets morning and night on Saturday. Monday and Tuesday I could feel a difference. He is on maintenance plus for the rest of the week (1 sachet morning and night) and then will drop to one a day.

I have substituted Gold Label Bute Free for it as I didn't realise Devils Claw is bad for their digestion long term. He remains on cortfalex and always has been. He also has a legend shot IV 2 or 3 times a year but last had that in December.

He cannot have bute or danilon as it upsets his digestion. He is 24 years old and has a spavin but is sound. When the ground is very hard he gets some jarring and this shows as a very slight difference in his way of going. The vetrofen has bought him straight back to normal, wonderful stuff, I hope it lasts.


----------



## Nari (5 May 2010)

Kezza I'm not quite clear from your post - does Vetrofen contain devil's claw? It sounds as thoughit may help my lad, but he can't have devil's claw because he has a history of ulcers.


----------



## traceyann (5 May 2010)

My horse has severe collatral ligament damage i put my horse on this it is excellent stuff but because my horse was so bad i have to keep him on two but still sound and now he thinks he can gallop everywhere. im glad its worked for you to


----------



## Kezza (5 May 2010)

Nari said:



			Kezza I'm not quite clear from your post - does Vetrofen contain devil's claw? It sounds as thoughit may help my lad, but he can't have devil's claw because he has a history of ulcers.
		
Click to expand...

no the gold label bute free I had him on has devils claw so I discontinued that when I found out it is not good for digestion long term.

Vetrofen does not contain devils claw to my knowledge and is safe for ulcers I think.


----------



## Nari (5 May 2010)

Thanks Kezza.


----------



## chrackers (6 May 2010)

My horse has been on vetrofen for 3 weeks and its looking good so far, a bit expensive but i found this site that seems to be the cheapest, I hope it helps

www.medipetcare.com/vetrofen-equine-joint-muscle-support-p-644.html


----------



## annadev (19 May 2011)

http://www.hadrianequine.co.uk/horse-wormers-1-c.asp

This site has vetrofen £129 90 days


----------



## sonjafoers (23 August 2012)

I thought I'd reinstate this thread as a result of my own experiences.

One of my horses has 'not been right' for just over a year now, I've posted on here a few times and had the vet, osteo, physio etc look at her with not much success. Recently I went back to the vet & had x rays of her hocks which confirmed arthritis - albeit subtle, so after some research I decided to try vetrofen & vetroflex before going down the hock injection or bute route.

She has been on a double dose of both since Saturday and this morning she cantered in for her breakfast bucking at my other horse. I am over the moon! This is the first time she has done this for about 18 months, and I've only seen her canter in the field once or twice in the last year when everyone is having a hooley.

Nothing else has changed so I can only put it down to the vetrofen or the vetroflex so although it's very expensive I will keep it up for a few months and hope the improvement remains. I did post asking about it and had a few PMs saying it's worked for others & that the dosage can be drastically reduced in the longer term so it will become cheaper as time goes on.

I'm not advertising or related to the company in any way, I just thought it may help someone else with an arthritic horse to hear positive experiences


----------



## Synod William (23 August 2012)

Global herbs alphabute is the same and much cheaper. The magic ingredient is boswelia!


----------



## sonjafoers (23 August 2012)

I don't think that's the case Synod Williams as neither of the plants in vetrofen are actually boswelia.


----------



## criso (23 August 2012)

It is different to Alphabute as the key ingredients are acacia catechu extract and scutalleria biacalensis.

Equine america do a product called Superfen which also contains these, I don't know if that works out  cheaper.


----------



## sonjafoers (23 August 2012)

Thank you Criso, SuperFen and Cortaflex were actually next on my list to try if the vetrofen & vetroflex didn't work so it's something to keep in mind.


----------

